# Clutch wear



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Our Rapido on a Fiat 2.8 chassis has done 32,000 miles. Now, as an ex car mechanic, I know it is impossible to predict how long a clutch will last due to different ways of driving but, 
a) what is your experience of clutch life?
b) is there an inspection plate where the lining can be viewed? and 
c) what is the rough cost of replacement? 

We are off to the Scottish Borders in a couple of weeks and I am considering having the clutch replaced before we go as th etake up seems to be very close to the top of the travel, although I am not experiencing any slip.


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

I had to have our clutch replaced at 20,000 miles on our Sundance 630l on fiat 2.8. I know the previous owner used to tow a smart car down to spain each year. Not sure if this had any effect on it. It was noticeable if you suddenly put your foot down at about 50mph in 5th gear. After looking around the best I could find locally was a fiat commercial/motorhome dealer for £700.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I had mine replaced while in Spain due to a oil leak onto the clutch at 21,000 miles, if I remember correctly the clutch was 360 euro's and labour 200 euro's at a local recommended mechanic.

The mechanic said (for what its worth) that the labour would be treble at a Fiat main dealer, with a big mark up on the clutch.

The symptoms was a slip when changing quickly between 4th and 5th. 

Charlie


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Clutch replace*

20,000 miles including towing sounds like a good result. Also Bazz, what price peace of mind? Fiat Professional price for 3 litre including flywheel was £1300. So £650 ish at Fiat

Phil


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

my 2.8jtd had a new clutch at 16000 miles @ 3.5tonnes


----------

